# pattern master choke tubes



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

any of you guys use pattern master choke tubes ???????????


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

I used one last season and liked it......I did sell it for a different tube for this year.......but the PM was a good tube, I may own another after this spring of "testing" the new choke I bought.....Try one youll prolly like it...Dave!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Buy a Drakekiller choke tube. They by far have the best pattern out of my X2.


----------



## kolys (Feb 21, 2005)

Yessir,

Have been actually using the *"original"* Patternmaster Choke tube teamed up with my Benelli SBE for several years now. I like the other person that posted - tried several other tubes -- but after a session at the Patterning board comparing loads & tubes - I chose to use the PM. You will notice the differences at Longer Ranges & with the large shot sizes that you normally will use on Snow Geese. On the feathered Targets - Geese - with the right loads - you will see them drop "dead"!

The negative - if they are close - you better be right on - cause the pattern is very tight !

I would suggest that if you are going to purchase - purchase from the original inventor that way you will be giving credit where credit is due.


----------



## 1700fps (Jan 20, 2004)

i would not use or buy a "new" patternmaster.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Buy a Drakekiller choke tube. They by far have the best pattern out of my X2.


You buy one of these and you will love it. DK and Dan put a lot of work into these and they work way better than the patternmaster or any other kind of choke tube.
These are hunter approved!!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Who makes the Drakekiller???


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Kevin Haire, Custom Gun Works Fargo North Dakota.


----------

